# Sources: Dirk sends opt-out letter



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> All-Star forward Dirk Nowitzki has sent in official notification to the Dallas Mavericks that he is opting out of the final year of his current contract, according to sources close to the situation.
> 
> In addition to faxing the official opt-out letter, Nowitzki had to mail a signed copy Monday from Germany to ensure its arrival at the Mavericks' offices before Wednesday's opt-out deadline in his current deal. The move has been expected since an ESPN.com report in mid-May that Nowitzki planned to become an unrestricted free agent for the first time in his career. But Mavericks officials have remained confident that they will secure a verbal commitment from Nowitzki on a new four-year deal early in free agency.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/dallas/nba/news/story?id=5339661


----------

